# Questions for Ironman?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm gonna try to get an interview with Ironman and Lady Iron for the show. Does anyone have any questions in particular you'd like me to ask? Anything you're curious about? This is only my second Ironstock and I don't know much about them.

I could have sworn I posted this question Sunday. Guess not.


----------

